# Stressed lol



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hello everyone,
   had et on the 7th of april, had two blasts put back! got a BFP yesterday and can't believe it! just soooo hoping they stay there now! been spotting on and off past cuple of days so i'm hoping that is normal, sooo worried that it is all going to go wrong! lol but sooo excited at the same time lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow 2 blasts, how many eggs did you get and how many blasts?

firstly well done on your bfp


ok spotting is not normal but its common in early pregnancy, i would call the clinic now and ask for advice, they might suggest a series of blood tests hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow congrats and good luck


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hiya kara, i had 14 eggs, 10 fertilized and they managed to get 4 to blast stage.
i was just woundering if anyone knew where they judge the time of pregnancy, because in a normal pregnancy they go from your last period but because they know when the egg fertilized do they go by that?


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

thank you pixtrix, good look with your test.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great hun, do you know how many and what cells you had on day 3?

pregnancy is timed from ec then add 2 weeks


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

congrats on you bfp!!!!  take it easy and try and rest if your spotting.

Sarah


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

congratulations   i would phone clinic too ...i had brown old blood discharge and i was fine


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

congratulations hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations on your bfp, 

as the girls have said i would phone clinic and rest up.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck hun on ya bfp. hope it all goes well for you. 
xxxxxxx


----------

